# Official March AC Sig Contest



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Once again time to choose who reigns supreme when it comes to sig making!

1st- 1000 bells + title + hall o famed sig

2nd - same only 500 bells 

3rd- 250 bells and hallofame 


Good luck and remember you can vote for 2!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Do you think the order that they are in the poll affects the results? =o


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2007)

Shadow's and Fish's.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

This is my order:

Mine (of course! =D )
SL
DF
Fish
Kiro
Jman
JJ
Tom
Sephorith
Propaganda Man (copied!)


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well that is the order I received them in... kinda anyway.

I did start with the ones in the thread so they are up first, but order shouldn't matter.  Not when comparing unless you think being between 2 ugly ones makes yours look better than it is or vis versa or something... I am leaving it as is though


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well that is the order I received them in... kinda anyway.
> 
> I did start with the ones in the thread so they are up first, but order shouldn't matter.  Not when comparing unless you think being between 2 ugly ones makes yours look better than it is or vis versa or something... I am leaving it as is though


 Well I meant that's my order if I would rate all of them in order. =o


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2007)

My order:

Fish
SL
Kiro
JJ
DF
Jeremy
Jman(I think that's the name)
The Rest


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Really the only "new" ones up there are mine, Jman's, and Sephorith's. =o

You know, the same old character in front of a background or scene gets old after a while -.-


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2007)

In my opinion the following aren't that good. They're just same old same old.     

Kiro


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> In my opinion the following aren't that good. They're just same old same old.
> 
> Kiro


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

How does Storm have 4 when Fish has 1?

Also, Storm, stop asking for my vote.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> In my opinion the following aren't that good. They're just same old same old.
> 
> Kiro


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> How does Storm have 4 when Fish has 1?
> 
> Also, Storm, stop asking for my vote.


 Because


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> How does Storm have 4 when Fish has 1?


 It's not rocket science:

People like it better.  There's only a matter of time before people get tired of a character  in a field or in front of a background.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm, you pasted a background, put small cylinders, used a filter, and pasted images from other sites not removing its border.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 22, 2007)

My thing I entered didn't count as a sig?

...Well, I voted for Kiro and Jman


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> My thing I entered didn't count as a sig?
> 
> ...Well, I voted for Kiro and Jman


 It didn't fit the sig limit.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> My thing I entered didn't count as a sig?
> 
> ...Well, I voted for Kiro and Jman


 too tall     
:'(


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 22, 2007)

STOP!!!

honestly do I need to lock this or can we all stop bickering.  

Art can be a judge of beauty, but art is made to evoke different emotions other than the awww made by beauty.  Art is really hard to define, mainly because anything made to be aesthetically pleasing, or challenge something, or whatever can be art.  Heck a guy put a urinal in an art show called it a fountain, and viola art.  (not my kind, and I certainly wouldn't want it but whatever.)


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2007)

Fish and Shadow deserve votes the most because they made their own renders mostly.

Everyone else just pastes a render.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Fish and Shadow deserve votes the most because they made their own renders mostly.
> 
> Everyone else just pastes a render.


 The only people who drew they're sigs (or atleast a significant part of it) are SL and Kiro.  Jman too maybe, if he drew the axe.


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did Kiro and Jman draw theirs?

Only SL and Fish did; which is why I voted them.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kiro drew the house.  Jman the axe (unless he didn't, i'm not sure).

But fish did't draw his sig...  those are renders  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2007)

He drew the butterflies and tulips I bet.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> He drew the butterflies and tulips I bet.


I'm not sure about the butterflies, but I'm pretty sure the flowers are renders.  Oh, but you might as well point out that I drew the prison bars if you include anything that little <.<  (edit: oh, and that Tom drew the sun)


----------



## Jman (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, the axe was made by me. :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 22, 2007)

edit: Never friggin mind, storm will just get PO'd.

But by the way, storm, you used renders too so stop criticizing people who did as well.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> edit: Never friggin mind, storm will just get PO'd.
> 
> But by the way, storm, you used renders too so stop criticizing people who did as well.


 I don't have any problem whatsoever with renders.  I was correcting Justin because he thought


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 22, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 22, 2007)

Humpf. Looks like my lack of a definate style (at least to me) has come in handy.

Because I seriously dont know why I even have more than 3 votes. Because that is probably one of the worst things I have ever made.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 22, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Humpf. Looks like my lack of a definate style (at least to me) has come in handy.
> 
> Because I seriously dont know why I even have more than 3 votes. Because that is probably one of the worst things I have ever made.


 It's not that bad =o


----------



## Gabby (Mar 23, 2007)

Storm is in first as of now!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2007)

Fish and JJ = <3


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Really the only "new" ones up there are mine, Jman's, and Sephorith's. =o
> 
> You know, the same old character in front of a background or scene gets old after a while -.-


 How about we stop *CEN-5.01-SORD*izing everyones creations but our own.

You're honestly being a ****** about everyones stuff but your own, you don't deserve a single vote for this *CEN-2.0-SORD* you've been slinging everywhere.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> In my opinion the following aren't that good. They're just same old same old.
> 
> Kiro


----------



## Tyler (Mar 23, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jman (Mar 23, 2007)

STOP   

If you don't have anything good to say, don't say it all. :gyroidsmile:


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> STOP
> 
> If you don't have anything good to say, don't say it all. :gyroidsmile:


 Sorry bro, but this has to be said... and if Odd knows anything he'll shut up.

I should have known he wouldn't make a good sage... why did i vote for the little wiener.  He's great at sucking up, too bad he lacks skill in everything else.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2007)

Guys, cut it out.

STOP CRITICIZING EACH OTHERS' WORK MINDLESSLY.

Especially Storm and Odd.  You guys are acting completely wrong.  Stop saying that Fish's and JJ's work is "unoriginal", especially when you promote your own while doing that.

And Fish, please stop swearing.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 23, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Guys, cut it out.
> 
> STOP CRITICIZING EACH OTHERS' WORK MINDLESSLY.
> 
> Especially Storm and Odd. You guys are acting completely wrong. Stop saying that Fish's and JJ's work is "unoriginal", especially when you promote your own while doing that.


I'm saying my own opinion and my opinion alone. 

And for the record I didn't make a sig.  :gyroidwink:


nvm...


----------



## Jman (Mar 23, 2007)

So now you're yelling at me for trying to help? :angry: 
Go ahead, Kill each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bulerias: Sorry if I caused any problems here. >_<


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny how your opinion is ALWAYS reflecting someone else's, you're a yesman, nothing more.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 23, 2007)

@ Sporge

We shouldn't have themes anymore. I think it had to do with this controversy a bit.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> @ Sporge
> 
> We shouldn't have themes anymore. I think it had to do with this controversy a bit.


 This was the most popular sig contest so far though.

And fish, everyone can have an opinion.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can have an opinion sure, but if it's true that you've been nudging people to vote for you, you don't deserve anything you've received.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 23, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 23, 2007)

theme has nothing to do with controversy...unless the theme is controversy  *sigh*

 I am disappointed in many people here for just being rude and un-open minded of others opinions!  

OPINIONS!!!

Rallying tons of people to vote for you is against the spirit of what I wanted these contests to be.,  I can't say it is illegal, but I would never push as hard as some in this one have.  

Honestly though using the same style is often the sign of a good artist.  Yes, you shake it up sometimes but you can spend years using the same style, or even your whole career., and that fact shouldn't hinder you.


 I am not sure if I should even continue these contests if this is how people act in them.  You don't even have to say who you voted for, but why mock those who you didn't vote for if you don't have anything really constructive to say?  You have a problem with the style, fine, but rather than outright saying that, could you say why you don't like a style, what can they improve on?  

I suppose the comments on originality do say something, but I feel Nintendo's recent success and overuse of the word innovation has blinded some people here to accept that even if something isn't remaking the wheel it can still be great.  Very few attempts at remaking the wheel succeed, why else would so many products hardly change over the years?  Sometimes a change is needed, but otherwise if you have something working that people like why change?  in video games Nintendo noticed a large amount of people not liking games and so they decided to try something new that coul attract those people.   But then again why do cars still have wheels with tires?  because they work.  Why not add tank tracks to be original?  so many problems could come from that.....


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 23, 2007)

Bugger, I missed ANOTHER fight.
Man, I never get to yell at people.... D:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 23, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bugger, I missed ANOTHER fight.
> Man, I never get to yell at people.... D:


 Not like you could handle a fight with me.

Does that help?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not really.

*is sad at the loss of buttons.*


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 23, 2007)

why must people fight?   
-_-			 
its pointless to talk about everyone "not likeing" or "likeing" everyone elses sigs.
we COULD just drop the subject now before everyone turns against eachother.
there is no reason for it whatsoever.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow three votes! THREE STINKEN VOTES! I imagined only 1 from me.....


----------



## Grawr (Mar 23, 2007)

:'(				 

This is awful, it really is. All this arguing...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sometimes you need to wonder if the bull in the china shop was provoked first.  and if he was are those who provoked it worse than the bull itself?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 23, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly, my friend.

PKMN, you weren't even here when it happened.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 23, 2007)

There's a tie for first and a tie for second! =o


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> There's a tie for first and a tie for second! =o


 Blasphemy!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 24, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2007)

Can you take down Fish's? Its messing with the results.


----------



## Monkey09 (Mar 24, 2007)

Well I voted for fish and JJR, they were good but I also really liked Jman's and the 1st one was good too.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 24, 2007)

yes for the comments alone but other things were happening not here, I am sure.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, How did I not notice this?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2007)

Take. Down. Fishs!


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, I just noticed that mine and SL's are the exact same dimensions, which is really bizzare. Or however you spell bizarre.


----------



## Jman (Mar 25, 2007)

So, what is the theme for next month?     
Thanks for the comment Monkey09.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 25, 2007)

4 way tie for second.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, four way tie. I thought mine would place somewhere near


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok  will be ending this now.

1st we have JJ for what is quite possibly the last time...     

2nd has a tie between SL and Storm 

3rd is Dragonflamez and


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 5, 2007)

To all those who won, I already handed out bels but for your rank please consult an admin.


----------

